# Do I need 2 passwords



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2007)

I was trying to look at resort reviews and my pass word doesnt work and then I remembered it may be a different password alltogether.
Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 2, 2007)

easysider said:


> I was trying to look at resort reviews and my pass word doesnt work and then I remembered it may be a different password alltogether.
> Thanks



For technical reasons, there are separate login systems for the BBS and the Members-only sections of the website (reviews, ratings, etc.)

You may retrieve a reminder of your Member Login System login data here:
http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/ForgotPassword.aspx

You can choose your password in both systems.  We strongly suggest that you set both systems to the same password so that you only have to remember a single set of login parameters.


----------

